# Grill pan



## Ishaan Pancharia (Jun 17, 2018)

I am buying a grilled pan can anyone suggest me which one to buy because the main purpose here is to give grill marks to the food.... So should I buy a non stick one or a simple iron grill pan....... it'll be very helpful.... Thank you in advance


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Ishaan Pancharia said:


> I am buying a grilled pan can anyone suggest me which one to buy because the main purpose here is to give grill marks to the food.... So should I buy a non stick one or a simple iron grill pan....... it'll be very helpful.... Thank you in advance


Is this for home use? If you just want something for marks and aren't very versed in cooking than a nonstick pan would be pretty user friendly but maybe I would also consider a cast iron pan if you know how to season and maintain it properly.


----------



## Ishaan Pancharia (Jun 17, 2018)

Seoul Food said:


> Is this for home use? If you just want something for marks and aren't very versed in cooking than a nonstick pan would be pretty user friendly but maybe I would also consider a cast iron pan if you know how to season and maintain it properly.


Many thanks for the fast reply.... I am a budding chef and learning how to cook ( for past 2 years)..... What is your opinion now?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

The non stick will be easier and possibly cheaper but if you are trying to learn and improve I would think about the cast iron. Cast iron will last longer and be a better tool for you in the long run but if you can't find one or need to be using some type of grill pan immediately than the non stick would be easier to find. But if I had a choice between the two for what it sounds like you would be using it for I would go with a cast iron.


----------



## Ishaan Pancharia (Jun 17, 2018)

Seoul Food said:


> The non stick will be easier and possibly cheaper but if you are trying to learn and improve I would think about the cast iron. Cast iron will last longer and be a better tool for you in the long run but if you can't find one or need to be using some type of grill pan immediately than the non stick would be easier to find. But if I had a choice between the two for what it sounds like you would be using it for I would go with a cast iron.


Thank you so much!!


----------

